
Why Do Intellectuals Oppose Capitalism? - Dowwie
https://www.libertarianism.org/publications/essays/why-do-intellectuals-oppose-capitalism
======
SeaDude
So called "intellectuals", I imagine, oppose capitalism because they can see
that it has failed to benefit the majority of species on earth. It has reduced
a paradise of abundance to a known quantity to exploit. It has provided man
(not human-kind, mainly just the male half) with his mandate for remaining
short sighted. He's been knighted with full ability to exterminate and destroy
in the name of progress. This article lost me from the first few sentences.
"Intellectuals", "left-leaning", fool. It doesnt take a so-called intellectual
to see that capitalism is not only a failed economic theory and poor rallying
point for a government, but an utterly outdated mode for human living, my
child can see that reality. Everyone opposes capitalism, if only they'd
intellectualize.

~~~
curtisblaine
> it has failed to benefit the majority of species on earth

While socialism, on the other hand...

> is not only a failed economic theory

Compared to what successful one?

~~~
SeaDude
Im not advocating any traditional economic theory. Would be nice if our
language caughtup with our tech. We've been post-representative democracy and
post-capitalism-capable for quite a while now.

